# dangerous spiders



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

hi interested in those of you that keep venomous spiders, what is the most dangerous? would love to see pics. im not getting none as i see them and run, im off, lol. the sight of them makes me come out in a sweat.


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm not an expert on the DWA but i'd imagine spider's like the brazilian wandering, the recluse, the black widow and the sydney funnel web to name but a few would need a license, if you could even keep them???


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

dont quote me lol

have heard recently that the black widow is either not on the dwa but has been re classified - any info while im jacking this post would be interesting lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

havnt heard that and i very much doubt it mate.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

just checked for myself si!

wandering spids
Sydney funnel web and close relatives
Violin spids
*All Widow spids*

dunno where the hell the guy got it from?!


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> wandering spids
> Sydney funnel web and close relatives
> Violin spids
> *All Widow spids*


 
Does that include the false widow, i know it isnt a highly venomus spider but it is still a member of the widow family.

Sorry not trying to be funny just curious, as i have loads in my shed.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Spiders of the genus _Latrodectus_ (true widows) are on the DWA list, but _Steatoda_ (False widows) aren't


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Well didnt think they would be on the dwa, but it was werth cheking.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

still wouldn't like to get nailed by a false widow though


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

why whats there venom potentency?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

any keepers got any pics? also wot u feed them on.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Got 2 false widows, too small for a pic tho (crap camera!). They eat well on small crickets


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

False Widow bites aren't serious though are they? There was a colony of the buggers where I used to work and I was forever taking them outside by hand....thought their bite was only a problem if you were allergic to them.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Serious D said:


> why whats there venom potentency?


Like a bee sting


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

ipsilon said:


> False Widow bites aren't serious though are they? There was a colony of the buggers where I used to work and I was forever taking them outside by hand....thought their bite was only a problem if you were allergic to them.


Only ever heard of one person in Lake District being admitted to hospital from a bite, bad reaction to the venom I presume. Not sure if mine are big enough for fangs to penetrate skin but not gonna give them a chance!


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> Like a bee sting


Is that it, no need to bother being carful in my shed or bathroom then lol, i'm more worried about the house spiders, bloody thing send me running lol.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Serious D said:


> Is that it, no need to bother being carful in my shed or bathroom then lol, i'm more worried about the house spiders, bloody thing send me running lol.



Ahhh what's to be scared of? They're just big furry friends that like to wait in the sink to say hello. Very useful as leverage to get favours from an arachnophobic housemate too :whistling2:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol i can quite happily hold tarantula, But there somthing about house spiders, it maybe just the way they run really fast along the floor, but ever way I dont like em Lol.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

I love house spiders!! Wolf spiders worry me more, I won't pick these up in my hand but that is because I got bit by a big one when I was about 14 and it bloody hurt!!

Even my 6yr old will happily pick up a big gangly house spider and put it out with no worries!!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Serious D said:


> Lol i can quite happily hold tarantula, But there somthing about house spiders, it maybe just the way they run really fast along the floor, but ever way I dont like em Lol.


Haha! I totally agree! I have kept countless tarantulas ovr the years, including some quite aggressive ones like baboon spiders and ornamentals. But, I ant bloody stand house spiders!!!


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

The only ones that really freak me way the hell out are the enormous spiders at my mum and dad's place in the South of France. I don't know what they are but they have fat bodies and long spindly legs and a massive leg span and they dangle from the beams in the ceiling....so you're walking along, look up, and there's the Jaws of the spider world peering down at you....*shudder*


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

we currently hold a brazilian wandering spider in my shop. they are extremly potent but very beautiful!! (in my opinion).


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

those huge house spiders in your bath are f*****g disgusting IMO lol: victory:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Animal-World said:


> we currently hold a brazilian wandering spider in my shop. they are extremly potent but very beautiful!! (in my opinion).



Had one on the bathroom wall of my pousada when I was in Brasil - trust me they don't look so beautiful when they're wandering wild and free round your living quarters...thankfully there was a helpful and experienced local guide there to remove it *shudder*.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

i might upset a few house spider lovers here but i thought that all house spiders were just free roaming gecko food? :whistling2:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

elchopchop said:


> i might upset a few house spider lovers here but i thought that all house spiders were just free roaming gecko food? :whistling2:



I thought they were cat treats....


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Animal-World said:


> we currently hold a brazilian wandering spider in my shop. they are extremly potent but very beautiful!! (in my opinion).


I'd be terrified owning one of those, the speed and ability to climb anything and everything is pretty scary!! What do you keep it in??


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

me work does

got wandering spider and trapdoors!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

Animal-World said:


> we currently hold a brazilian wandering spider in my shop. they are extremly potent but very beautiful!! (in my opinion).


my work!


haha

truly cool


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

andy2086 said:


> Only ever heard of one person in Lake District being admitted to hospital from a bite, bad reaction to the venom I presume. Not sure if mine are big enough for fangs to penetrate skin but not gonna give them a chance!


Someone in Britain almost died because of a bite from them. Cue uproar from pissed off grannys complaining to the government about "how can you let killer spiders like this wander our homes" and demanding the council searches every house for these spiders.



ipsilon said:


> The only ones that really freak me way the hell out are the enormous spiders at my mum and dad's place in the South of France. I don't know what they are but they have fat bodies and long spindly legs and a massive leg span and they dangle from the beams in the ceiling....so you're walking along, look up, and there's the Jaws of the spider world peering down at you....*shudder*


Orb weavers.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank god im not the only one who is petrified of household spiders, but likes Tarantulas, I thought I was the only one:lol2:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Someone in Britain almost died because of a bite from them. Cue uproar from pissed off grannys complaining to the government about "how can you let killer spiders like this wander our homes" and demanding the council searches every house for these spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> Orb weavers.


Not orb weavers, I assure you. MUCH bigger. The morphology is that of a classic combfooted spider, but they're so much larger than any I've seen before. 

The person who nearly died was from Sussex (I remember the story and the uproar well) but her illness was caused by an extreme allergic reaction to the bite. There's always going to be some people who react more strongly than others...


----------



## breng73 (Mar 29, 2009)

could you post a pic of wandering spider please?


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

breng just do a google image search and you'll get loads of pics up


----------



## breng73 (Mar 29, 2009)

*brazillian wandering spider*

got that mate,i meant the one they have in animal world.interested to see that one.cheers mate.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont know too mmuch about spiders...so dont ask me or quote me but I think the turkish wolf spider was on DWA, but because no serious injurys / deaths have happened in the last 5? years, they took it off....Look it up


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> I dont know too mmuch about spiders...so dont ask me or quote me but I think the turkish wolf spider was on DWA, but because no serious injurys / deaths have happened in the last 5? years, they took it off....Look it up


ugly little f:censor:s lol i just had a look.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

haha


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> just checked for myself si!
> 
> wandering spids
> Sydney funnel web and close relatives
> ...


I doubt false widows or rabbit hutch spiders (both living in uk wild) are on DWA, I see alot of them tbh


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have never seen a false widow spider, and i live in the south of uk


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

When i lived in cardiff i never seen one, but here in manchester there are loads, there are 6 females curently living in my bathroom at the moe. loads more in my shed and ginal.


----------

